# Colnago Flagship EPS - No change for 2010 !



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

I just heard - there will be no change to the Colnago flagship EPS for 2010, apart from a paint change. Frame will remain the same!

Great news - very difficult to improve on this superb frame !


----------



## eff_dee (Mar 25, 2008)

Post pics sleazy !!!


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Good to hear.....too many companies redesign themselves to death. keep it simple. I'd much rather see noticable/real step-function change every few years than incremental crap every year.

Now if they'd just sort out the Colnago USA/Global distributor pricing we'll be all good.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

nicensleazy said:


> I just heard - there will be no change to the Colnago flagship EPS for 2010, apart from a paint change. Frame will remain the same!
> 
> Great news - very difficult to improve on this superb frame !


I am glad to hear that they are keeping it the same, but changing the paint schemes. There is only one of the 2009 schemes that I like, and another that I could live with and both of them have grown on me. There wasn't a single 2009 scheme that I fell instantly in love with like a couple of the ones from 2007 and 2008.


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

Yes, compared to previous years 2009 paint schemes are step backward...somehow they look generic...there is no that artistic touch any more.


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

Of the 2009 schemes, what are the best looking? I have heard that the C50 will be offered in the LX paint schemes. Makes me wish I would have waited, but then again, most of us will always be looking to the next frame.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

My favorite of the 2009 schemes is AM00 and the one I could live with is AMIT but I hate the bit of yellow on the top tube. Of course, my all time favorite is ST01 followed closely by STIT and WXIN.


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

My favorites are PRZA and Saroni


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

smokva said:


> My favorites are PRZA and Saroni


I'm not a big fan of blue, but since I bought my C50 in ST01, I've been looking for a Master in Saronni. I'm trying to pick up an older one on ebay, but if push comes to shove I'll just get a new one if/when we win the lottery.

The Saronni was my favorite back in the 80's when I started racing. In fact, that is what I wanted but it wasn't what my parents or I could afford.


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

Oh....I forgot Molteni scheme...maybe even my favorite...it's just I'm not sure who has more "rights" to use it...Colnago, De Rosa or Merckx


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

smokva said:


> Oh....I forgot Molteni scheme...maybe even my favorite...it's just I'm not sure who has more "rights" to use it...Colnago, De Rosa or Merckx


That color scheme really doesn't do anything for me. I'd take the Zabel blue over the Molteni, but only after the Saronni and a couple other schemes.


----------



## dmdc4 (Jul 4, 2009)

do you know if any of the other frames in the colnago line will have changes?


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

fabsroman said:


> That color scheme really doesn't do anything for me. I'd take the Zabel blue over the Molteni, but only after the Saronni and a couple other schemes.


It's not Colnago, but what about KAS scheme? That is a beauty


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

smokva said:


> It's not Colnago, but what about KAS scheme? That is a beauty


Alright, stop posting pics of hot bikes. My marriage cannot afford another one right now. LOL I was thinking about a De Rosa when I decided on my Colnago Cristallo. Since then, it has been 4 more Colnagos and a Bianchi. Wouldn't mind a Pinarello and a De Rosa to round out the collection, but I think my wife would have different feelings on that one. LOL


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

I have the Amit, which is a lovely colour and great paint job!


----------



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

I wonder if the EPS will still be heavier than the EP in 2010?


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

KennyG said:


> I wonder if the EPS will still be heavier than the EP in 2010?


Isn't it heavier because of the integrated headset? In comparing weights between the EPS and the EP, I think you have to add in the weight of whatever headset you want to use with the EP, which in my case would be the Chris King at 124 grams.


----------



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

fabsroman said:


> Isn't it heavier because of the integrated headset? In comparing weights between the EPS and the EP, I think you have to add in the weight of whatever headset you want to use with the EP, which in my case would be the Chris King at 124 grams.


The actual weights that I have seen posted for EPSs in my size range are over 1200 grams - not including the headset. This may include some internal headset parts that come installed in the frame, but I am not sure. My EP is 1140 grams without the seatpost collar (1160 with). 

By the way, I agree 100% with your color tastes! 2008 ST01 is the best ever. The 2009 colors are a major reson I did not go with an EPS (additional price and waiting time also). The AMOO would be pretty good if it were not for all that excessive, busy-looking white paint all over the fork and headtube...


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Anyone who has not expereicned an EPS..................I would strongly advise a test ride.....its a fantastic frame!


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

All those reviews and I haven't seen a single bad word about EPS  It must be a great frame!


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

yeah, i'm happy with mine.... 










ST02 will be my next Colnago, probably a C-50.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

smokva said:


> All those reviews and I haven't seen a single bad word about EPS  It must be a great frame!


Anybody who does not want to drop several thousand on a new frame, I would advise they steer clear of an EPS test ride. Lucky for me, there are no Colnago dealers close to me and it would be an effort for me to get a test ride. Seriously though, I'll probably stick with my current set of Colnagos until Colnago comes out with something better than the EPS.


----------



## TiDreaming (Jul 20, 2007)

haydos said:


> yeah, i'm happy with mine....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grats Haydos that is friggin awesome. Wish I had more time to enjoy my EPS atm.


----------



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

haydos said:


> yeah, i'm happy with mine....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't think liked the ST02, but I saw one in person the other day, and it looked really sharp.


----------

